# Comment diagnostiquer la panne : DD interne ou carte mère ?



## Aragorn (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un iMac G3 400 Ghz DV qui ne fonctionne plus. J'ai voulu faire une installation complète du DD interne. J'ai booté avec le DVD et j'ai essayé de formater le DD : impossible...

Après plusieurs essais, je suis arrivé à l'effacer, à le vérifier : tout est OK, mais impossible d'installer Mac OS X et d'éjecter le DVD. Je décide de booter sur un DD externe en FW. Je démarre à partir du DVD, sélectionne le système de démarrage et boote sur le DD externe.

A chaque fois que j'essaie quelque chose, au bout de quelques temps, j'ai un message qui me demande de rebooter. Pire, j'ai des lignes de code qui envahissent l'écran : kermel... CPU...

Bref, rien ne va plus. Comment puis-je diagnostiquer la panne à 100 % ? DD interne à changer ou pire carte mère HS ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

Il se peut que les barrettes de Ram créent un Kernel panic, essaie d'en enlever une puis l'autre.
Bon un imac DV400 se trouve à 30 eurps aujourd'hui....


----------



## Aragorn (8 Septembre 2009)

Certes, on peut trouver un iMac G3 400 pas cher... mais je tiens beaucoup à ce Mac dans son bel habit rose... J'aimerais donc bien le remettre en état 

Je vais essayer de retirer une barrette en espérant que le pb soit résolu...

Comment pourrai-je savoir si  le DD interne est hors de cause ?


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

Relier cet imac DV en mode Target et par un cable Firewire à un autre mac. Le DD interne de l'imac DV apparaitra sur le bureau de l'autre mac et sur ce dernier avec Utilitaire de disque tu pourras le vérifier et le réparer.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Septembre 2009)

Et comment mettre l'iMac en mode target ? 
Un cable FW tout simple suffit-il à faire la manip ?


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

C'est expliqué partout :
tu démarres l'imac DV en maintenant appuyée la touche T comme target
ensuite tu relies les deux macs par le cable firewire tout simple et tu démarres normalement l'autre mac (qui a une prise FW aussi)
Voilà...


----------



## Aragorn (8 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour tous ces renseignements 
Je teste tout ça et vous tient au courant 



P.S. : Désolé pour la question concernant le mode cible ; sur mon PB, c'est clairement expliqué dans l'aide...


----------



## Aragorn (9 Septembre 2009)

Bon... J'ai donc fait la manip : iMac G3 en mode cible relié à mon PB...

Avec Utilitaire de disque, j'arrive bien à partitionner le disque et à le formater. Mais impossible de cloner le système, au bout d'un moment l'écran de l'iMac se fige et tout est bloqué... J'ai essayé de cloner avec utilitaire de disque et SuperDuper!....

Est-ce à dire que le DD interne est HS ou défectueux ?


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Septembre 2009)

Surement oui, ou la nappe IDE (possible)


----------

